# Camelbak vs Osprey and others



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have always had a camelbak. I first had a big one, the kind that they make the model for only one year. Then I got a rouge for biking. I neeeded something bigger but wanted one that was meant for mtbing and would be tight enough. So i got a really old MULE off ebay for like $30 and its literallly like one of the greatest things ive ever bought.

But when I get a new one, Im considering osprey as a main option. But ive never had a brand besides camelbak, and im wondering if other brands will go down in quality and convinience.

How does osprey compare to and equaly priced camelbak? Im especially looking for info about the comfort, how easy it is to refill, and anything you can tell me about the bladder.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

I just bought a Osprey Manta, one of the bigger ones for biking. I had been using a large Deuter Futura 28 that I had bought for skiing that the zippers blew on. Anyway, I carry alot of **** night riding and wanted a big bag and ended up with the Osprey.

Comfort A. It has the same mesh back that the Deuter has to keep the bag off your back. Heavily loaded it's comfortable and stable. With less stuff inside it is sweet.

Bladder A+. It has a special bladder they provided, it has a handle, large opening, good valve and a magnet for keeping it in the same place on your chest. Not really a fan of the magnet but whatever.

Size B-. Not big enough

Pockets and Storage A. Many pockets and nooks to put yer sh!t.

Over all I'd give it a B+, just lacking in size. I got it from REI and had planned on returning it if I didn't like it. I used it and it worked well enough, just wish I had more room.

Osprey Manta 25 Daypack - YouTube


----------



## husonfirst (Feb 2, 2009)

I have an Osprey Talon. I think it has more features and might cost a bit more than a Camelback. It has a mesh back so your back doesn't get sweaty in the summer. The bladder has a rigid support so it doesn't flop around. The pack also has a nifty elastic helmet keeper cord.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

I've had Camelbak, Deuter, Blackburn, Salomon, and Golite packs. I currently have the Osprey Manta 20 pack. 
The Osprey is hands down the best pack I've ever owned for my needs. Super comfortable, well placed stash pockets, and the reservoir is the easiest to use watertight reservoir I've owned.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Having used camelbak mules for years I have been using an Osprey for over a year now. I see a tiny hole in the fabric in one spot. The outer loops that the hose feeds through are getting worn. The bladder so far is holding up but I don't think it will too much longer. The bladder, although advertising great anti-microbials, does need scrubbed out on occasion.

I reallly think Osprey in use is a much Much nicer pack, however if durability combined with affordability are your key drivers...go Mule or similar camelbak. If functionality, style and comfort are more important go with Osprey.

When this Osprey wears out I will be heading to REI for another.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Osprey warranty

All Mighty Guarantee - Osprey Packs, Inc :2012: Official Site

But if you bought from REI there's another return possibility, as you mention.

Not a shill for them, not the best pack I've ever owned. That being said the warranty through Osprey, combined with the REI return policy is one reason I went with this pack.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

The one thing I liked better about my old Camelbak vs. my new Osprey is that the Camel had one huge compartment for stuff, where the Osprey is very compartmentalized. Some may prefer the many smaller compartments, but I truly miss throwing everything into the huge "trunk".

That said, the bladder/reservoir on the Osprey is much nicer.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

I switched from Camelbak to Dakine over a year ago and couldn't possibly be happier. The paks been through some hard hits and not a scratch on it :thumbsup:

Downside is they are little pricey


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

dirt farmer said:


> Some may prefer the many smaller compartments, but I truly miss throwing everything into the huge "trunk".


 FWIW, the Deuter I have has the "trunk" and in general works fine. For night riding though I like the pockets and knowing exactly where to look for all the sh!t I think I need.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

It's really a matter of finding one that has the size/pockets/color/compartments/fabric/strap style/looks/price that you like. Seriously, if you get the approximate capacity you need, you really can't go too wrong. Me, I've been eyeing a Dakine Nomad lately cuz I really like the way Dakine has the inside pockets for organizing stuff. And I like the blue color. But it's not as if the other 3 packs I have aren't good enough.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a Camelback Mule which is a few years old and an Osprey Raptor 14. Both use a 3 liter bladder. I think they are both great packs both with benefits and draw backs. I originally got the Osprey because I was sick of having such a hard time stuffing a full bladder into the Mule. Unless the new Mule's are different, the Osprey does makes it easier to carry a full load and get the bladder inserted. 

At first I really liked the way the Osprey carries the load down on your hips. For hiking that is wear you want the weight. Not on your upper back like the Mule. However, I quickly found that my sensitive lower back definitely does not like carrying the load on my hips while biking. On the Mule the load is up high. On the Ospreys it is very difficult to get the weight up high. 

Another reason I was attracted to the Ospreys was the magnet on the mouth piece. This seems like a really great idea and mostly it is. However, there are situations where I find it cumbersome compared to simply allowing the mouth piece to dangle like the Mule. When I get in a low attack position on aggressive descents I end up hooking the hose on the nose of my seat. This detaches the mouth piece from the magnet and leaves me with the rather long hose flopping around. As a result, I am begging to like the idea of a shorter hose without the magnet.

I think both the Mule and the Rapture 14 are good packs. But it seems like a great pack would be a Mule with a design which allows you to easily get a full bladder in with a full load.


----------



## mobius911 (Oct 25, 2011)

One thing the Ospreys have is a rigid, more supported back, almost like there is a frame or board behind the bladder. The Mule seems "looser". Does this have real-world implications in fit, comfort, or ventilation? Maybe once there is water in the bladder it's not so different, but in the store the difference is very noticeable. I was thinking of maybe something like the Charge 450 for the light weight.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been using a High Sierra Soaker 70 oz Hydration pack and couldn't be happier. It includes a tuck-away mesh to hold my helmet (when not in use) and a zippered pocket to hold essentials. Also, my Hydration pack (updated model probably) includes an "L" shape mouthpiece similar to what is used on Camelbaks.

The zippered pocket holds enough for my needs, but if you need to store a lot, I would suggest something else like the Osprey Talon.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I've had about 15 packs over the years, the Osprey talon is the only one I've been able to use the waist strap. If you are over... maybe 5'9 or 10 camelback does not make a bad tall enough. Osprey does. 

The mini-frame and rigid support reservoir are really nice compared to everything else I've tired, especially when the reservoir is half-empty, it's a lot more comfortable. The organization/pockets for tools and stuff aren't as nice as most other bags - you can tell Osprey make backpacks not cycling accessories. 

For me it just came down to only one company I've seen that makes a pack tall enough.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Vaude is the best pack I've found. The 14+3 liter Hyper Air is perfect for me but there are bigger volume packs. Still haven't needed the expandable extra 3 liters of storage but I don't carry a lot for stuff when riding. More comfortable than the Deuter I had. Have not tried the Gregory or Osprey, both quality.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I had a MULE for years, and went to a Dakine Drafter a couple years ago for a change. It was also nice to have a dedicated bike bag so that I didn't have to dump out spare tubes and tools when going for a day hike.

But for big alpine epics, I'm looking for a 2nd bike pack that will comfortably carry armor, a helmet (either XC or full-face), a jacket, lunch, snacks, etc. I've got my eye on either one of the new Osprey Zealots or an Evoc Freeride bag - probably the latter.

But for a blanket statement about Osprey quality - it's great. I have and love one of their backpacks. Their bags are in general well designed and well built. And they stand by their products.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I've used CamelBak products for almost 8 years. Always loved them. Never had a problem, but recently I was given an Osprey Viper. They claim better ventilation and suspension, but I haven't noticed anything significant. It's a little less complicated to get the bladder out. But the main difference (and a minute one at that) is that the valve has a magnet that keeps it attached to my chest strap. I know it's not a big feature, but it's a big one for me.


----------



## CodyI (Dec 14, 2010)

Never had a problem with CamelBak, other then the reservoirs like to leak.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've had camelbaks for years, and while the bladders have all treated me well, but the packs were less than comfortable. Plenty durable, though (and probably heavier than necessary).

I got an Osprey Talon 22 for a daypack a couple years ago and really liked how it carried. So I opted to carry it on some mtb rides. Right now, it's my go-to pack for all riding, even though it's bigger than I need for short rides around town. It's a MUCH more comfortable pack.

It's not as burly as my old MULE, but that hasn't been a concern. My summer overnight gear is ALMOST small enough to fit entirely into this pack. Put a good-sized seat bag and/or frame bag on my bike, and I can put a comfortable load in it and balance things out well. When I'm able to put more time into rides, I'll probably get a smaller pack that's more comfortable than my MULE for those shorter near-town rides.

As for the bladder, mine didn't come with one. I bought a Hydrapack 3L bladder separately and have been enjoying it. I don't like the bite valve on it as compared to the Camelbak bite valve. Nor do I care much for the lockout. What I do like about the bladder is the material and the closure mechanism.


----------



## teelow (Sep 28, 2007)

I switched from a Camelbak Mule to an Osprey Talon. Although I liked the Mule, I much prefer the Osprey for the following reasons:
- I like how the storage compartments are laid out
- The bladder is designed not to turn into an "overstuffed sausage" and is easy to fill
- The pack sits better on my back, with the weight carried down lower
- I like the magnetic holder that keeps the bite valve in place

I've found quality on both packs to be very high. I do like the quick-disconnect design on the new Camelbak bladders, although mine is older and doesn't have this feature.


----------



## LeoR (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been using Camelbaks since 1998 and have the following models: Rogue(1998), Blowfish(2000), H.A.W.G(2004)., LOBO(2006), Rogue(2009), RaceBak(2010). All have been used a lot and still in good condition, only the H.A.W.G. from 2004 is used to it's limits. So I replaced the H.A.W.G. for a Vaude Hyper Air 14+3, in 2008. The Vaude has so far been the most comfortable pack but it's a little too small sometimes for me on long epic +6 hours rides. First I was looking at the new Camelbak H.A.W.G. and Vaude Gravit 20+5 pack, both large enough. Then I read about Osprey, which I've only heard good things about before. The shops here didn't stock Osprey so I had no chance trying one before buing my Osprey Escapist 20 online. 

So, now I've been riding the Osprey Escapist 20 for a couple of weeks and would rate it 9 out of 10! It's surprisingly light, 750 grams(without the bladder). It has good storage capacity, raincover, tool compartment, one top pocket for camera/phone/shades. The comfort is good, the backpanel is working and ventilating. The only complaint is the main shoulder strap padding that presses on my lower ribs when I wear the pack. The EVA foam padding is just a little bit too thick and the straps are on the outside. I'll try to modify this tonight for tomorrows ride, so the straps will be go right through the EVA, then the comfort will be 10/10. 

First I was looking at the Osprey Raptor 18, but the features of the Escapist won - Raincover, more storage room, the small phone/gps pocket on the strap and the lighter weight.

UPDATE: Modified the foam padding on the straps. Removed 1/3 inch of the foam at the lower end of the strap. Now the pressure on the ribs is gone. Rode six hours today and the modification was a success. :thumbsup:


----------

